# Iphone - gelöschte Bilder wiederherstellen



## dennis008 (7. April 2013)

*Iphone - gelöschte Bilder wiederherstellen*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Nachdem meine Eltern aus dem Urlaub zurück kamen, versuchten Sie die Urlaubsbilder vom Iphone 4S auf den PC zu übertragen.
(Das Iphone wurde zum ersten mal an den PC angeschlossen; normal ist das Itunes auf diesem PC mit einem anderen Iphone verbunden)
Ausversehen wurde ein Backup durchgeführt welches von dem anderen Gerät stammte.
Somit waren alle Bilder weg und wir hatten sozusagen zwei mal die selben Iphone's von den Daten her.
Daraufhin wurde eine Systemwiederherstellung durchgeführt.
Bei dem Versuch mit sämtlichen Programmen die ursprünglichen Fotos wiederherzustellen, gelang es mir leider immer nur die Bilder des Backup wieder zu bekommen, 
aber nicht die eigentlichen Bilder die Anfangs noch auf dem Iphone waren.
Ich hoffe man kann mir folgen  
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die Fotos wieder bekommen kann, oder ist das aufgrund des durchgeführten Backup nicht mehr möglich.
Denn eigentlich sind Daten doch auch nach dem Löschen nicht vollständig weg??
Vielen Dank schon für alle Antworten


----------



## Bennz (7. April 2013)

*AW: Iphone - gelöschte Bilder wiederherstellen*

nutzt du icloud?


----------



## Pokerclock (8. April 2013)

*AW: Iphone - gelöschte Bilder wiederherstellen*

Thread in das richtige Unterforum verschoben.


----------



## sp01 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Iphone - gelöschte Bilder wiederherstellen*

Wie schon gesagt dürfte iCloud die einzigste Möglichkeit sein. So leid es mir tut - kann nur sagen selber schuld wer ein iPhone an ein fremdes iTunes anschliest und einfach OK drückt.


----------



## hendrosch (8. April 2013)

Wir wahrscheinlich alles weg sein außer du hast das iPhone vorher backupt itunes/icloud oder fotostream an. 
Das Problem ist halt daten wiederherstellen geht nur wenn die nicht überschreiben sind wenn du aber ein anderes Backup wiederherstellst wird je nach größe die Wahrscheinlichkeit enorm klein das die alten Bilder noch vorhanden sind. 

Das nächste mal an einem fremden PC gar nicht erst iTunes öffnen bilder kann man ja auch über den Datei Explorer kopieren.


----------



## paulkaufmann (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iphone - gelöschte Bilder wiederherstellen*

Hallo, ich habe das ähnliches Problem! Im letzten Monate hatte ich Geburtstag, und habe ich viele Fotos gemacht. Aber ich habe aus Versehen alle Fotos ohne Backup gelöscht! So ein Pech!!! Glücklicherweise hat ein Freund mir  ein iPhone Dattungsprogramm empfohlen, und damit habe ich endlich die verlorenen Fotos gerettet. Dieses Programm ist einfach zu benutzen. Es kann gelöschte Daten vom iPhone finden. Probieren Sie mal aus! Hoffentlich kann ich Ihnen helfen.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Januar 2016)

*AW: Iphone - gelöschte Bilder wiederherstellen*

Vermutlich hat man nach 3 Jahren gelernt damit zu leben. 

Die Website hat neben der tollen Software sogar noch weitere Schmankerl zu bieten:

"Es freut uns darauf, dass Sie uns auf Facebook finden, auf Twitter/Google+ befolgen und auf Youtube ansehen."

Wo muss ich unterschreiben?


----------

